# Muzzleloader Kills, 2010



## Jake Allen

2009 went so well, might as well do it again.
Deer, hog, elk, bear, coyote, small game.
Post them here; pictures, story, all will be appreciated and enjoyed.
Good luck!


----------



## raghorn

Got pork.......?


----------



## Public Land Prowler

got more pork!..lol 90# sow T/C Triumph 250gr T/C Shockwave 150gr pyrodex pellets..


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I'm in the bacon..lol..Same set up


----------



## snuffy

WOW
Congratulations PLP 
If I ever need any information on hog hunting I know who to go to.


----------



## wmahunter

2 year old gobbler, 21 lbs 15 oz, killed at 27 yards with my antique english 12 ga sidelock.

Have killed plenty of deer and hogs with my ML rifle but this is my first ML turkey!  Was also special because of the original shotgun that got passed down to me by my late uncle. So far have killed doves and turkey with this gun...gonna go for quail and ducks next year.


----------



## buttplate

*Nice*

Nice pictures guys!!

I hope to get some pork in a couple of weeks. Got a buddy going to show me how its done.

Can't wait to get one of those hams on my Big Green Egg!!


----------



## MathewsHunter1

Public Land Prowler said:


> Here's 2010's kills up to 2/15/10





Sure looks a lot like Fort Stewart Hawgs to me!!


----------



## MathewsHunter1

Public Land Prowler said:


> Only the last 2 in your quote..They are on the web site there..Glad people think Stewart is the only place with hogs..



Nah, I just recognized the lay of the land. Stewart does controlled burns, as does all military installations. I sure miss hunting down there!!!

I killed the heaviest bodied deer and the second biggest rack of the 01-02 season on Stewart.


----------



## mformica

> 2 year old gobbler, 21 lbs 15 oz, killed at 27 yards with my antique english 12 ga sidelock.
> 
> Have killed plenty of deer and hogs with my ML rifle but this is my first ML turkey! Was also special because of the original shotgun that got passed down to me by my late uncle. So far have killed doves and turkey with this gun...gonna go for quail and ducks next year.



Went Pheasant Hunting in South Dakota with a guy who had an old sidelock black powder SxS.  He got his limit every day.


----------



## f250superduty

*ft. stewart*

opening day of blackpowder.killed a small doe tonight


----------



## Echo

10-1-10 & 10-2-10

6-point and a spike on a WMA smokepole hunt


----------



## scambooger

*10-9 afternoon doe*

passed on a small 6 pnt and 3 other does  and took right before dark. 40 yards with the .58 cal musket, 500gr miniball over 70gr of powder.


----------



## LanceColeman

By dawg1 at 2010-10-10

freezer is (was) bare. nothing gets a free pass right now.


----------



## chrismower

*2010 Muzzleloader doe*

Opening morning, I was in the stand 15 minutes. Shot the doe and saw four more within first 40 minutes. Wilkes county was good Saturday


----------



## ChristopherA.King

doe from 10-10-10


----------



## Echo

Public land Doe 
10-11-10


----------



## deerehauler

Texas dall with my Savage MLII 9-13-10


----------



## Apex Predator

CVA Wolf, 245 grain Aerotip Powerbelt sitting on 90 grains of Jim Shockey's Gold.


----------



## LanceColeman

Nice Job Marty!! I sure figured you for a traditional muzzle loader bro (LOL!)




By dawg1 at 2010-10-14


----------



## Apex Predator

Lance, great job on the deer!

I couldn't tell you how many times my side-lock would pop a cap and not fire.  It's the only type front stuffer I ever hunted with until about 2 weeks ago.  They did cost me quite a few deer.  I was just ready for something different.  I hate to admit it, but my eyes are having lots of trouble with open sights.

I've got a self bow, cane shafts, and stone points to scratch that "traditional" itch.


----------



## LanceColeman

Apex Predator said:


> Lance, great job on the deer!
> 
> I couldn't tell you how many times my side-lock would pop a cap and not fire.  It's the only type front stuffer I ever hunted with until about 2 weeks ago.  They did cost me quite a few deer.  I was just ready for something different.  I hate to admit it, but my eyes are having lots of trouble with open sights.
> 
> I've got a self bow, cane shafts, and stone points to scratch that "traditional" itch.



It's hard to admit aint it bro?? I actually FILED a new site dovetail in my barrel and moved my rears because to try and focuse on the rear, the front and the deer?? I lost focus on the rear. so I moved it 2" farther up the barrel towards the front site.

I guess I'm lucky..... every time I've pulled the trigger on ol rags she's went BOOOM! Now my flinter?? thatsa different story. I've lost 3 deer, a fox and 2 coyotes because she aint go boom. I'm just not skilled enough for flinters.


----------



## pse hunter

Got one this morning, first deer of the year. Shot it with a 50cal cva optima shooting a 100gr of BH209 and 300gr hornady XTP


----------



## Sterling

I killed a doe with my smoke pole.  Had a buck walk up behind me 15 min before she showed, but I didn't like the angle since he was up the hill from me.  Decided to pass on him and shoot her!


----------



## cav268

*muzzleloader kills 2010*

I killed these 2 does on 10/13 and 10/15. the coyote fell on 10/11..good start to the season


----------



## Sterling

That is one big hole in that coyote!


----------



## GAGE

10-15-2010
CVA Magbolt 150 45 cal
100 Grains of Pyrodex and a ? grain Powerbelt
105 lb. doe


----------



## panfish

It was on 10-14-10, 9 AM. 200 + pounds 11 pointer. O.N.F
CVA 45 Cal. about 65 yards double lung. Went about 30 yards and dropped. Rack looks small but main beams are 20 inches long. 

<img src="http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq182/bleedingrose93/SDC14458.jpg" border="0" alt=""></a>


----------



## Sterling

Nice looking buck you got there Panfish! Congrates!


----------



## talisman

*9pt*

Killed this one the friday eve before regular gun season started he has a 18 inch inside spread and weighed 195# killed him with a 50 cal Cva wolf


----------



## duckbill

Don't laugh!  I took this 5pt Saturday morning with the smokepole.  This was on public land in central Florida.  It's hard enough to kill deer on FL WMA's, much less big ones.


----------



## trkyhntr70

duckbill said:


> Don't laugh!  I took this 5pt Saturday morning with the smokepole.  This was on public land in central Florida.  It's hard enough to kill deer on FL WMA's, much less big ones.



Congrats on your deer! Never apoligize for what you think someone else may think!
The hunting down there on the wma's is very tough.


----------



## kingfish

Don't sweat it at all Duckbill.  Yours is bigger than mine !!!  I'll take one of these every day of the week and twice on Sunday.

11/2/2010  6:10 p.m.
Grove Park WMA
Remington Model 700 Inline
90 grains Pyrodex
300 grain T/C sabot
Coming out of a small planted pines cut to a group of water oaks.


----------



## SSCGREG

Shot this one last Saturday (10-30-10) T/C Encore Pro.
110 Grains Blackhorn 209
250 Grain Shockwave
Biggest Deer to date with a Front Stuffer.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Got a Double today!!!*

Hey Y'all, 

It's Black Powder Season in Alabama!

I took 250 lbs of freezer meat today! 

Yep, 10:46 AM shot my first deer; a 125 lb Nanny off a tripod that I just set out the last week of bow season. 

Then a 2nd Nanny at 4:30 PM... WOO HOO! Another 125 pounder... I set a 10 ft ladder in a Primo crossing spot with 4 paths that funnel in... 

The CVA Optima Pro; stuffed with 3 50 grain T7 pellets under a 270 Grain Platinum Aero Tip PowerBelt(s)... 

Whacked the both with shoulder shots, dropped them where they stood; entry and exits clean through! 

Gonna take the Double Barrel 12ga with .69 cal. patched round balls over 80 grains of powder... 

Now that meat is in the freezer, the hunt for the 10 Point is on!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## seaweaver

I did not think I was going to hunt at al this year as we are moving to NC and the house needs reading for the market.
I mentioned house hunting in NC to my internet pal from MD whom I have taken hog hunting in the past, and he said to arrange my House hunt w/ deer hunting at his Brother in Laws about an hour away for the last day of ML season.
So I did! 
I had not shot my ML in two years and last season loaned it to a pal and it had not been cleaned since.
The CVA wolf was CRUDDY. I had to use a torch to unfreeze the breech plug!(sad yes...) The bore was a rust pit. I attached the wire brush on the push rod to my drill and over the sink w/ water running through, ran the bore for 20 minutes till the water ran clean. The middle bore was a mine field...and I mean bad.
I debated finding another gun..but in having seen all the dead deer in the roads (every 600 ft) in NC from my visit a week before, decided I could do a 50y shot. Heck..it's still better than a smooth bore.
Now...when I got there around 12 pm, my Pal is tinkering w/ his new savage so I decide to weigh pulling the scope and using iron sights...after all that time and a torch had been in play. I pulled the breech and looked down the barrel w/ the gun set on the hood of a truck.W/ the bore lined up on a 200 yard roof line, the vert. was low 5 ft and the power pole next to the same roof said 3 ft right....so I adjusted accordingly.
My pal just shook his head at the buzzing I was doing on the scope adjustments
The initial push to seat the saboted 45 hollow point was tight...then about 6 inches in, the round glided down to the 100 grains of pyrodex. Yea...not too good.
At 5:10 a doe walked out into the powerline cut at 80 yards. Farther than my allowed range, she was broadside and as big as a barn..I could not miss....
The shot ended up about two inches forward of where I was aiming...which was better as it was a heart shot!
She live weighted at about 180!(3 guys estimate)
The next morning was Rifle season and I shot at a yote and took a 4 inch spike (They have HUGE ears in NC) 
As I made some new pals....got a free 3k acre hunt club...and just put an offer in on 10 acres(w/ a house), I think I'll bear not being on an island for a while! (perhaps 3 years!)


----------



## seaweaver

Hey DuckBill...That's fine for Fla! they eat oranges there!(right?)
If you ever get up to Sav area let me know. I'm moving to NC but will still have boats and a family dock to take you hoggin.
cw


----------



## NCHillbilly

That doe is grown, for sure. I've only seen a few honest 200# NC bucks in my life.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Couple for the freezer.


----------



## slughunter821

Shot this buck on 11/17 in Indiana.  100 grains of Blackhorn 209, 250 grain T/C Shockwave bullet out of a .50 cal T/C Omega.


----------



## SSCGREG

Good Deer Slughunter. Congrats!


----------



## fisherman13

Took my first black powder deer this season in Hinesville.
157lb 8 pointer


----------



## Supercracker

First blood with the rock lock.  .50 cal, 90gr FFG, PRB     DRT in..........................Ga.


----------



## fishfryer

Well it's bloody now.Good job on the rifle and the deer.


----------



## Okie Hog

i hog hunt  SW Oklahoma and along  the Red River in Texas.   This is the best boar i killed last year.   Got him with a .50 muzzleloader in late Nov.


----------



## Hoyt

First test for this gun I built just for spring gobblers..20ga., 34" swamped Colrain turkey barrel, 20ga to .58cal right at the end of  barrel, Chambers English lock. Gun finished at 6lbs. 
Killed the bird in Shawnee National Forest, Il. called in with Woodhaven Copperhead mouth call. 20lbs, 10" beard, small 1" spurs. 35yds.
90GRS 3F
2LUBED OXYOKE WADS
140GRS (2OZ) # 6'S
2 THIN OVERSHOT CARDS


----------



## FOLES55

WTG to all you guys!


----------



## john l

Here are a few south Florida public land black powder kills from this last season. Using my Traditions pursuit, 200gr TC shockwaves,and 110 grains of powder.

Had this nice boar come out of the swamp about an hour before sun down took about a 35 yard shot and straight down he went.







Loaded him in the truck and went back to my stand. Wasn't 15 mins later this big boar came charging out of the swamp straight to the area were the other one dropped and started tearing up the ground. BOOM this one made it a good 40 yards and dropped.






Then spent the next few hours cleaning close to 350+ pounds of pig.

The next week changes spots, as the sun rose I could see a nice buck steady moving threw the fog across a palmetto flat. I only had a few moments before he would disappear out of sight. Raised up and steadied the smoke pole against the pine tree and fired. I couldn't see a thing threw the fog and smoke. Boy I was nervous to say the leaste! I spent the next 30 min's searching  threw the tall grass. He only made it about 40 yards.  Here he is with the pig I shot the night before out of the same stand. I let him lay over night due to him running into the thickest brush you've ever seen.  It was a good weekend!!











All camo'ed out.


----------



## snook24

awesome!


----------



## hambone76

Douglas County nanny. Ill find the pic of my other one.


----------

